# mbti type with the best natural ability to minipulate



## chad0 (Feb 7, 2015)

mbti type with the best natural ability to minipulate


----------



## Fenty (Jun 17, 2014)

*Manipulate


----------



## Cataclysm (Mar 16, 2015)

Manipulate what?


----------



## chad0 (Feb 7, 2015)

Manipulate people


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

ENFJs and ESTPs are known to be the most manipulative, so I guess it's an Fe/Se thing.


----------



## Velcorn (Feb 15, 2016)

I would assume the people who are natural leaders and great at imposing their values on people, making them do as they please. In other words, I assume it would be XNTJs with a tendency to ENTJs.


----------



## Ridley (Jan 30, 2013)

I would agree with Tetsuo, ENFJs and ESTPs. But really, any type could get good at it if they focused on that skill.


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

ENFJs and ESFJs


----------



## Navid (May 11, 2014)

Fe/Ti


----------



## einna123 (Dec 8, 2015)

Agreed. Fe, when used for ~~evil~~ can totally be super manipulative. I'd say Fe users first, and then Te users, because sure the Te users would get the mechanism behind manipulation, but Fe users are the ones who really GET people and know exactly what to say to get them to do what they want.


----------



## Alpha_Orionis (Jan 18, 2015)

Entj.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Manipulate? Se and Ne doms.


----------



## newbie const (Nov 26, 2015)

chad0 said:


> mbti type with the best natural ability to minipulate


ENFJ and ESTP.ENTx and INxJs can be quite manipulative too.


----------



## Verity3 (Nov 15, 2014)

It depends on what you mean by manipulate. Se and Te can be pushy, but that involves less trust and more going along with the flow, because fighting for its own sake may not be worth the trouble.

To actually manipulate by gaining trust, it seems to me that lying to oneself, first (or at least having a natural confidence in one's own ideas), can pave the way for convincing others. I think that Ni and Fe would make the most potent combination.


----------



## Murkury (Oct 10, 2011)

FE: Desire to emotionally effect others
+ NI: Pattern seeking behaviour/ preference of specific future outcomes

= XNFJ

More likely ENFJ, considering the dominant FE


----------



## Juliet14 (Feb 17, 2016)

I would say ESFP's and INTJ's, oddly enough. INTJ's are typically good at understanding psychology and their Ni gives them an advantage. ESFP's are people-smart overall and can be very persuasive. And if you want to include negative stereotypes, INTJ's can be heartless and ESFP's Fi can make them selfish.


----------



## Ksara (Feb 13, 2014)

Hmm, I go with narcissist, psychopath, sociopath, or someone deeply insecure.

All have different reasons for manipulation. None care about respecting others boundaries and instead play emotionally dirty to force another to do what they want. Can be covert or overt. Either way, any of the above four have the capacity to be any mbti type.


----------



## Yu Narukami (Jan 14, 2016)

I would break down "manipulation" into two separate sub-categories. There's the action-oriented manipulation, where you manipulate the way someone behaves, then you have emotion-oriented manipulation, where you manipulate how someone feels.

As someone has mentioned previously, Ni-Te are pretty good at action-oriented manipulation. As an example, I frequently use my insights on people to make them do what I want them to by tapping in on their insecurities or pride. The result of this is that it tends to be highly efficient in the short term, but in the long term, extreme abuse leads to resentment.

On the other hand, Ni-Fe is really good at making people feel a certain way. They instinctively know the emotional impact their words will have on people. This kind of manipulation takes a bit of time, and used over the long term causes Stockholme Syndrome.


----------



## orchidpea (Mar 10, 2021)

From my personal experiences of what I have seen, received, and been, not necessarily the most manipulative but the ones who may have the best ability. XNTXs (Especially ENTJs and INTPs) If they set their mind to it, they can manipulate people in a way that no one could doubt, even though they do it very rarely. But, the one that has the most? A Fe dom? Like ENFJ? Never have seen one trying to manipulate, or they do it and i don't notice.


----------



## mino (Jul 20, 2020)

chad0 said:


> mbti type with the best natural ability to minipulate


ESTP / ENFJ because of Se+Fe/Fe+Se.


----------



## mino (Jul 20, 2020)

newbie const said:


> ENFJ and ESTP.ENTx and INxJs can be quite manipulative too.


Agreed.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

ENTJ



Personality Database | Famous People and Fictional Characters (2021)




















The Most Manipulative Type


According to you there is a type more capable than others, to influence you towards a direction that will be unfavorable to you. I chose three families. .NTJs, are quite limited because of their principles. They must be in a position of strength, to avoid having to lie and simulate emotions...




www.personalitycafe.com


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Minipulate? The smallest type.


----------



## Rift (Mar 12, 2012)

the inferior function of any given type is often the primary face of its external manipulations.

while the eighth is frequent face of the internalized manipulator.

in this theory, the fourth function is representive of self preservation. it is an innnocent, i.e. lacking conscience. often it triggered in reaction to negative stimuli or being overwhelmed, thus being in its grip can make one an unruly and manipulative child. . . because of it's inferior stacking, lack of conscious use. it often operates by a single motivation that is part of an unspoken need for self preservation, or a need for rest of the other functions. . . and will attempt to preserve the self by any means necessary

carried on, too long, and it can reverse the stack, as one inevitiably becomes conscious of it and often leads to a downward spiral, with the eighth taking the lead, for retribution and self destruction, which despite being a greater internal manifestation, often has more external consequences as we move into a mode relying on our weakest functions, eight thru five whichover shadow and distort our primary functions. 

of course, though, any function or it's shadow can be set to manipulative feats.. seeking either a positive or negative outcome. 

manipulation is not inherently evil. it is often a necessary aspect in our lives in dealing with ourselves and others. 

the most manipulative I'd reason are those in the greatest denial of their own.

Js are more prone to have a hostile shadow takeover or full reserval





yet Ps fall more regularly to inferior grips...


----------



## Deuce (Feb 16, 2021)

... Maybe I'm totally delusional about it but :

Am I the only one to consider that the best natural ability would line up with a high feeling function + intuition that gives the person a head up to grasp where the conversation is heading and how to change its outcome ? So NF in short. (I'm not talking at all about propensity to rely on manipulation to get one's way, just natural skill).

How come that ENTJ and ESTP are considered being good or subtle at influencing other people being so low in Fi and Fe ?

Especially ENTJ .... If anything, those I've known were more erring on the side on being a tad too upfront with their opinions and blunt with their expectations than on the beating-around-the-bush smooth-talker side.

... Then theoretically some instinctual stackings can have a knack with diplomacy and sugarcoating hard truths which could make them good at it.


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

Type of recipient I think plays a role as well, maybe they can relate to each other in "rock paper scissors" way in such context.
Each relation producing its own distinct "kind" of manipulations, like a reaction between two primordial elements.
If types can be applied meaningfully at all to such multi nuanced interactions.


----------



## cosmoetic (Mar 24, 2020)

ENFJ and ESTP. Se+Fe. Power dynamic / physical action and social feedback.


----------

